# Parking Brake contact with drive shaft-HELP!



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello Car is a 69 GTO convertible with a manual trans. Installed a new in-line parking brake cable set up. The cars existing one had been removed so I have nothing to follow. Everything went fine but the cable is clearly too close and actually rubs of has contact with the drive shaft. I have a few pic here. Any suggestions? Do I have the long rod that is connected to the trans cross member in the wrong spot? Thanks :cheers


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Cable should be above the drive- shaft , not below . Once tightened it will not rub .


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt it.......Driveshaft moves up and down with suspension and would make it worse.....


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Book says main e cable (from pedal) routed over crossmember except with M-40 which has a slot in crossmember........JB.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think if I route it over the driveshft I will have the same problem, just now rubbing the top. Any other suggestions or input ? :confused


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I will look at 1 of the gto's i have , may have made a mistake in my previous comment .


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is the car an original 4-speed or converted?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you are on the right track by suspecting the long rod. It should be further out on the crossmember and holding the cable forward just under the trans tail housing. The cable should be nearly straight across and the pic looks like it runs at an angle to the rear. You may have the wrong rod too....:confused


----------

